

Facebook crosses the line into mind control territory - ASquare
https://medium.com/enrique-dans/facebook-crosses-the-line-into-mind-control-territory-8c9b01f77b22

======
Cbasedlifeform
From the article:

 _In light of this story, Facebook deserves to lose every one of its users. It
is completely unacceptable that by using a given platform to share one’s
personal life with others one is suddenly, and without consent, subjected to
such a highly manipulative experiment.

The entire chain of command that approved this experiment, worthy of Dr. Josef
Mengele, should be sacked, and at the same time a rigorous internal audit
carried out to discover whether other such experiments have been undertaken._

Hear, hear!

I have been involved in small clinical trials involving 50 subjects or so and
it is a huge amount of (necessary) work to get proper approval. That Facebook
somehow thinks they can "study" (by intentionally seeking to manipulate users'
moods!) 700,000 people without proper informed consent being sought boggles
the mind.

~~~
ASquare
Who knows, it's entirely possible that in FB's T&C, there's some legalese that
says that using FB means you allow them to do whatever they want while you are
on their site, which amounts to "proper approval"

------
bencollier49
Given the recent neuroscience research that people exposed to particular
stimuli will alter their decision-making behaviour, it is now, in combination
with this new research, possible for Facebook to manipulate election results.

Speaking as a Brit, it's time for Ofcom to start sampling feed content to
detect shaping. Don't know what the US equivalent would be.

------
tempodox
_In light of this story, Facebook deserves to lose every one of its users._

Ad mortem te duci iam pridem oportebat.

If those users would give a rodent's backside, that is.

------
purringmeow
Wow! That experiment is incredibly sociopathic - using unsuspecting users as
pawn in your games. I am disgusted...

------
cpplinuxdude
Bullshit. Every company runs experiments on their users.

